# I lied this morning in chat



## The Tater (Oct 9, 2019)

So I told a fib this morning in chat regarding my latest workout. I stated that I did 4 sets of 20 reps of 315lbs back squats. In reality I did 2 sets of 20x225 and 2 sets of 20x315. I also said that I felt all 20 reps were good in those sets but I know on the 315lbs probably the first 5 or 6 were good reps and the rest were likely trash. I honestly have no idea why I felt compelled to say I did 4 sets at 315 and I can offer no excuse for my behavior. A man is only as good as his word and I apologize for stretching the truth. I especially apologize to Trump, CJ, Jin and whomever else was in the chat box at the time. I offer no excuses and I accept any punishment you guys feel is fair. If you don’t want to talk to me any longer, I understand and accept that as well.


----------



## Texan69 (Oct 9, 2019)

**** it, we all have poor judgment sometimes and you manned up and owned it. A man can respect that.


----------



## Trump (Oct 9, 2019)

I believed you as well ha ha you ****er. No harm done though keep up the good work and it takes a man to stand up and admit he was wrong


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 9, 2019)

Trump did believe you, fwiw


----------



## Trump (Oct 9, 2019)

I really did ha ha 



Straight30weight said:


> Trump did believe you, fwiw


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 9, 2019)

lol Tater you are too funny my man! :32 (18):
ur a good dude, sure we've all done something similar at one point or another, don't trip.


----------



## Trump (Oct 9, 2019)

Tater it’s not even the worst lie in the past 7 days. Gibs claimed someone thought he was a better looking version of the rock other day. Now that’s some crazy ass bullshit right there 



Gibsonator said:


> lol Tater you are too funny my man! :32 (18):
> ur a good dude, sure we've all done something similar at one point or another, don't trip.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 9, 2019)

Trump said:


> Tater it’s not even the worst lie in the past 7 days. Gibs claimed someone thought he was a better looking version of the rock other day. Now that’s some crazy ass bullshit right there



lmfao that was truuuee!!!!


----------



## Trump (Oct 9, 2019)

No it wasn’t please stop 



Gibsonator said:


> lmfao that was truuuee!!!!


----------



## Raider (Oct 9, 2019)

All good Tater.i bet most have embellished a touch at some point. You owned it and that’s it. All forgiven on my end lol. Now you have to strive to get it, then video it and post it buddy!! Keep at it!


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 9, 2019)

I would guess we’ve all done it. I’m certain I have. Nice job on the man up tater but really don’t feel bad.


----------



## Raider (Oct 9, 2019)

Gibs, don’t let them give you a hard time, you’ll always be the Rock in our eyes,lol!!!!!


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 9, 2019)

Raider said:


> Gibs, don’t let them give you a hard time, you’ll always be the Rock in our eyes,lol!!!!!



It's fine, i know my truth :32 (8):


----------



## Trump (Oct 9, 2019)

Glasses are cheap these days raider



Raider said:


> Gibs, don’t let them give you a hard time, you’ll always be the Rock in our eyes,lol!!!!!


----------



## CJ (Oct 9, 2019)

:32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):

No worries at all bud, I still love ya!


----------



## motown1002 (Oct 9, 2019)

Damn Tater.  I saw that and figured I would just give up on lifting all together.  Now I can resume.  lol  You're a good dude.  No harm, no foul.  No "look like the rock" claims though?  haha


----------



## Jin (Oct 9, 2019)

No big deal since I didnt even believe you could do one set of 20@315. 

Make a video and make me look like a punk.


----------



## Texan69 (Oct 9, 2019)

https://www.amazon.com/Fake-Weights...hvlocint=&hvlocphy=&hvtargid=pla-784007885473

for those wanting to make Jin look like a punk


----------



## Trump (Oct 9, 2019)

Why are these even available??



Texan69 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Fake-Weights...hvlocint=&hvlocphy=&hvtargid=pla-784007885473
> 
> for those wanting to make Jin look like a punk


----------



## Texan69 (Oct 9, 2019)

Trump said:


> Why are these even available??



Movies and shit I’m assuming.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 9, 2019)

Jin said:


> No big deal since I didnt even believe you could do one set of 20@315.
> 
> Make a video and make me look like a punk.


I’m man enough to admit that I didn’t believe it either. 

But on a good (bad?) note, you’ve inspired me to train legs tonight. First time in a very long time.


----------



## DF (Oct 9, 2019)

Tater! most of us have been lifting long enough to know BS when it's tossed around.  The most important thing is that you are honest with yourself.  If you honestly believe that you are pushing yourself hard..... that's the important thing.


----------



## bigdog (Oct 9, 2019)

I hate cake and poptarts! now fukkers, I lied too! Just work your hardest and smash your goals! everything else will fall into place!


----------



## Texan69 (Oct 9, 2019)

I agree with DF, as long as your pushing yourself then you are doing good!! 

 I love a good competition but that the end of the day the way I see it if the me today beat the me of yesterday then I won. After all you should strive to be the best “you” and not try and be someone else. So if for you 225x20 is good and you Gave it your all them That’s something worth posting. Nobody here is gonna give you shit for being weaker than them especially if your making gains and kicking ass. We all have our own strengths and weaknesses. Some are experts here and some are noobs but we all have a coming interest here that brings us together and makes this place so great 
keep on grinding tater!


----------



## The Tater (Oct 9, 2019)

Yeah I’m an asshole. I apologize.


----------



## DF (Oct 9, 2019)

The Tater said:


> Yeah I’m an asshole. I apologize.



Welcome to the club! all these fukrs are assholes! :32 (18):


----------



## Raider (Oct 9, 2019)

Tater, for what it’s worth I’ve been lying to you guys as well and need to come clean I’m actually 4’9” tall and weigh 102Lbs. I bench 75Lbs. And squat 110. My dead brings my total up to 300 Lbs. though,lol!!!!


----------



## DNW (Oct 9, 2019)

In the spirit of coming clean I would like to clear the air as well.  I joked with you ghuys that I had a small dick.  This is false.  It's more like a big clit.  I apologize to anyone this hurt


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 10, 2019)

DNW said:


> In the spirit of coming clean I would like to clear the air as well.  I joked with you ghuys that I had a small dick.  This is false.  It's more like a big clit.  I apologize to anyone this hurt


With a dick that small you’re not hurting anyone.


----------



## Texan69 (Oct 10, 2019)

DNW said:


> In the spirit of coming clean I would like to clear the air as well.  I joked with you ghuys that I had a small dick.  This is false.  It's more like a big clit.  I apologize to anyone this hurt



FD is gonna be mad bro, he doesn’t suck clits


----------



## snake (Oct 10, 2019)

Guess you gotta do sometime now.


----------



## dk8594 (Oct 10, 2019)

You mean everything I read on the internet isn't true?


----------



## stonetag (Oct 10, 2019)

DF said:


> Welcome to the club! all these fukrs are assholes! :32 (18):


So what if a person is wanting to become an asshole? where would I be able to sign up for this club DF?


----------



## Jin (Oct 10, 2019)

stonetag said:


> So what if a person is wanting to become an asshole? where would I be able to sign up for this club DF?






Spaceballzzzzz


----------



## German89 (Oct 10, 2019)

Trump said:


> Tater it’s not even the worst lie in the past 7 days. Gibs claimed someone thought he was a better looking version of the rock other day. Now that’s some crazy ass bullshit right there


I thought he was black?


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 10, 2019)

German89 said:


> I thought he was black?


Yes, Gibz is black


----------



## Viduus (Oct 10, 2019)

DNW said:


> In the spirit of coming clean I would like to clear the air as well.  I joked with you ghuys that I had a small dick.  This is false.  It's more like a big clit.  I apologize to anyone this hurt



Beat me to it. I’ve been feeling guilty I said twelve inches when it’s really ten and a half.


----------



## Trump (Oct 10, 2019)

Vid not sure he meant bicep measurements



Viduus said:


> Beat me to it. I’ve been feeling guilty I said twelve inches when it’s really ten and a half.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 10, 2019)

Liar liar pants on fire!


----------



## DF (Oct 10, 2019)

stonetag said:


> So what if a person is wanting to become an asshole? where would I be able to sign up for this club DF?


You may qualify just being a member here.  Sooner or later it will rub off on you.


----------



## DNW (Oct 10, 2019)

DF said:


> You may qualify just being a member here.  Sooner or later it will rub off on you.



I went to a show once in which a chick rubbed her asshole on me...is it like that?


----------

